# Plow on a 2011 F150...



## jester911 (Dec 9, 2011)

First off I did a search and have read all the reasons not to do this but before I was involved at all my boss had it done so please spare me the flaming.

We are in Atl. Ga. so we are not talking about much usage.

My boss just had a plow installed on our 2011 F150. It is the lightest weight SnowDogg they make. It still weighs about 500 lbs and with the weight of it and the low position of the mounting bracket underneath the clearance is is only about 4". We don't have a big area to plow but there are a few speed bumps in the driveway areas and I am afraid it won't clear them with the plow on it.

After searching around I saw the Timbrens sp? that help lift the truck but I am not sure that is what we need. Seems like heavier springs might be in order but I figured I would throw it out there to you guys.

TIA


----------



## jester911 (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone, Bueller?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you put a snowdawg on a 2011 F-150?????


----------



## jester911 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well actually the boss did and now we have to try to make the best of it. I am just trying to find the best solution suspension wise for this thing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd worry more about the sacrificial draw for the electrical system and the electric power steering or is it a 6.2L? Either way Ford says  I'm surprised the dealer installed it as Snowdawg doesn't list it as a fit.

Timbrens will help with your issue as will a counter weight in the rear.


----------



## jester911 (Dec 9, 2011)

As little as this thing will be used it should not be an issue as we get about one small snowfall a year on average.
It was not a Ford dealer that installed it and no it is not a 6.2 BTW. We will be running a gravel spreader on the back at the same time so there is the counterweight.

I read about the Timbrens but since I don't know much about Ford truck suspensions I figured it good info to get. I do play with cars quite a bit so I know enough to be dangerous.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

timbrens part numbers front FF150F rear FR1504D


----------



## jester911 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Basher. I appreciate it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Just be careful Ford says it is unsafe.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-200.pdf


----------



## Sanddollar (Nov 3, 2011)

Basher is correct.

I almost learned this the hard way.

Went to local ford dealer that I have dealt with for years. Made a deal on a 2011 F 150 and specifically asked them if the truck could have a small light duty plow installed. Salesman checked with service manager.... No Problem. Made the deal and they were prepping the truck for pick up a few days later. I started calling local plow dealers and was really astounded to hear that "we can't put a plow on that truck". Spoke with the Boss Chat Lady. ( Thank you Boss Chat Lady") She explained the issue and sent me the same notification. Also explained it had something to do with the power steering. So an F250 and 8 ft Superduty boss was the solution. Now all I have to do is jump through the hoops to get insurance coverage which has become an issue.Good luck with your plow. Maybe you can get someone to look at a way around the electrical/power steering issue.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You could have installed a Snoway 26 series on the F-150. the EIS lighting's lack of sacrificial draw allows you to use it (the 26 series )


----------



## Sanddollar (Nov 3, 2011)

Basher Live and Learn. 
I couldn't believe that Ford designed a truck with that restriction. I checked and they don't expect a fix for it for 2012 ..

I am probably going to be better off in the long run with the heavier duty truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

1/2 tons are going to have more and more restrictions as the manufacturers try to lower the end user operating costs and raise their fleet fuel efficiencies. The people capable of using a 1/2 ton commercially are dwindling rapidly, between manufacturers restrictions and increased DOT weight limit enforcement they will be less and less capable of being used as a work truck. IMO auto manufacturers are looking to consolidate market segments. If the major percentage of people who buy 1/2 tons do not install plows the ability to plow with that truck is less important to the design criteria and they will insist the customer purchase 3/4 ton trucks for snow removal.


----------



## Sanddollar (Nov 3, 2011)

Basher... I agree with your assesment.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

basher;1374820 said:


> 1/2 tons are going to have more and more restrictions as the manufacturers try to lower the end user operating costs and raise their fleet fuel efficiencies. The people capable of using a 1/2 ton commercially are dwindling rapidly, between manufacturers restrictions and increased DOT weight limit enforcement they will be less and less capable of being used as a work truck. IMO auto manufacturers are looking to consolidate market segments. If the major percentage of people who buy 1/2 tons do not install plows the ability to plow with that truck is less important to the design criteria and they will insist the customer purchase 3/4 ton trucks for snow removal.


Absolutely agree with your here. 1/2 ton trucks have at best been marginal for plowing duty the past few years anyway. The need to pump up fuel economy numbers is driving further downscaling of capability here. And for those that think GM is a safe haven because of their current lack of EPAS (Electronic Power Assisted Steering), it's coming soon and they too will be unable to handle a plow. Pretty soon, the only thing you're going to be able to plow with will be 3/4 ton and greater trucks.

BTW, note to the OP. If you happen to blast a curb with a front wheel on an F-150 equipped with EPAS, be ready to spring for a new Steering Rack.


----------

